# Off-Topic >  Hard to follow, need Help?

## Old Fool

Example - http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/8...mmer-videos-19, says 8 videos I only find one, then when it has played there is a directory to the others. 

How do I get the directory to appear before the first video plays?


Thanks,

----------


## Jon

The 8 videos play sequentially in order, but if you click on the player, it might stop the autoplay.

Here's a link to that playlist directory on YouTube: Power hammer playlist on YouTube.

Also, here's a direct link to all of our current playlists, with 197 videos in all: all HomemadeTools.net YouTube playlists.

----------


## Old Fool

> The 8 videos play sequentially in order, but if you click on the player, it might stop the autoplay.
> 
> Here's a link to that playlist directory on YouTube: Power hammer playlist on YouTube.
> 
> Also, here's a direct link to all of our current playlists, with 197 videos in all: all HomemadeTools.net YouTube playlists.



Thanks, playlist is bookmarked!

----------

